# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Драйвер для веб камеры

## fider

Нужны драйвера для веб камеры Acme определяется как Cif Single Chip

----------


## shadrinevg

Устанавливая ВЭБ-камеру комп потребовал USBAUDIO.sys. Если не трудно киньте плз на shadrinevg1968@mail.ru.

----------


## Vlad_star

Если не трудно скиьте на мыло:
vlad_13_96@mail.ru

----------

